# antique Outlet Stand



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I fixed up a old Outlet Stand. When I reassembled it I had to select carefully from my old duplex outlets to get two that were small enough to fit. The outside of the box is 4 1/16 X 2 X 1 3/4 and there is a outlet on each side!

Does anyone know anything about this? Have you seen one before?

It looks like it was made in the 30s. It must have been so you would have a convenient place to plug in your laptop and phone.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

fdew said:


> I fixed up a old Outlet Stand. When I reassembled it I had to select carefully from my old duplex outlets to get two that were small enough to fit. The outside of the box is 4 1/16 X 2 X 1 3/4 and there is a outlet on each side!
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this? Have you seen one before?
> 
> It looks like it was made in the 30s. It must have been so you would have a convenient place to plug in your laptop and phone.


Hey!! Who put that new ungrounded cord on that....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Early extension cord.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Neat .

Rewire it with a Ground .






Pete


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

pete87 said:


> Neat .
> 
> _*Rewire it with a Ground .*_
> 
> ...


Sacrilege!! :laughing:

Always best to leave such a unique antique as-is, don't update it to satisfy the Code Nazis. :no::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Ground would not be to useful. It will be plugged into this.









That outlet is connected to a 1947 Kohler Light plant.

Oh, BTW it is connected through a GFI Outlet mounted discretely next to the generator. It doesn't fit the display but it does help safety.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

looks a lot like victorian era 
anyway these devices should not be used unless they are wired up to date.
but the cover the outlets are in appears to have been polished a bit,
I refurbish antique radios from time to time and regardless of its age it gets a grounded cord attached to it


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> looks a lot like victorian era
> anyway these devices should not be used unless they are wired up to date.
> but the cover the outlets are in appears to have been polished a bit,
> I refurbish antique radios from time to time and regardless of its age it gets a grounded cord attached to it


Disassembled, inspected, both receptacles and the cord and grommet replaced. Cord is 16 / 2 with a molded plug. It is wired up to date as a two wire extension cord. It is as safe as a new two wire extension cord.

It is not for general use. I will use it with my antique generator and lighting display that I take to old engine shows. The display has no ground but it does have GFI


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I want that thing.


----------

